# MkIV Jetta Blinkers dont work but the hazard lights do



## srd990 (Mar 31, 2012)

I drive a 2002 jetta vr6. Got up this morning and went out and started driving this morning and my blinkers weren't working. I tried my hazards and they worked just fine. If it were the relay I would think that the hazards wouldn't work either. Any idea on what it is?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do your headlights, wipers, HVAC blower, etc. work?


----------



## srd990 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah they all work. Im gonna pop the relay out today and see if maybe that fixes the problem.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Check the fuse?


----------



## srd990 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I checked the fuse and the fuse was fine. I replaced the relay and that fixed it.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

When you say 'relay' do you mean that you replaced the hazard switch?


----------



## srd990 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I replaced that.


----------

